# Inquiry Regarding NAATI CCL Exam



## mutawakelm (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi guys,

I would like to ask you about if there are test centres offer NAATI CCL exam outside Australia & Newzeland. I live in KSA (Kingdom of Saudi Arabia), and I do not know if I acan appear for this exam in KSA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mutawakelm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to ask you about if there are test centres offer NAATI CCL exam outside Australia & Newzeland. I live in KSA (Kingdom of Saudi Arabia), and I do not know if I acan appear for this exam in KSA?


Luckily Riyadh has a test centre

Because of issues with checking the acceptability of electronic dictionaries at overseas testing venues only paper-based dictionaries will be able to be used at test venues outside of Australia and New Zealand.
Test venues
Asia
CITY
Johannesburg ‡
Hong Kong ‡
Shanghai ‡
Beijing ‡
Guangzhou ‡
Manila ‡
REGION
Africa
COUNTRY
South Africa
China
Philippines Singapore England Greece
Iran
Saudi Arabia United Arab Emirates India


https://www.naati.com.au/media/1104/accreditation_by_testing_booklet.pdf

Cheers


----------



## mutawakelm (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks dear newbeinz for your reply. However, I think only Professional Translator accreditation tests are available outside Australia and Newzeland.

Following is the quoted section from the above booklet that you have referred to:
"Only Professional Translator accreditation tests are available at testing venues outside of Australia and
New Zealand. "


----------



## usmanalisaki (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi guys,

I would like to ask you about if there are test centres offer NAATI CCL exam outside Australia & Newzeland. I live in KSA (Kingdom of Saudi Arabia), and I do not know if I acan appear for this exam in KSA?


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

*CCL Test Center*



usmanalisaki said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to ask you about if there are test centres offer NAATI CCL exam outside Australia & Newzeland. I live in KSA (Kingdom of Saudi Arabia), and I do not know if I acan appear for this exam in KSA?


Could you find test center for CCL outside AUS and NZ ?


----------



## ptepreparation (Dec 25, 2017)

NP1980 said:


> Could you find test center for CCL outside AUS and NZ ?


I have checked with NAATI officials and found that there is no test center outside Australia.


----------



## Pingball (Jun 23, 2018)

Anyone here who can share practice material for NAATI CCL(HINDI)?


----------



## Raj2030 (Jul 16, 2017)

mutawakelm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I would like to ask you about if there are test centres offer NAATI CCL exam outside Australia & Newzeland. I live in KSA (Kingdom of Saudi Arabia), and I do not know if I acan appear for this exam in KSA?


Unfortunately, CCL Exam only can be taken only if you are inside Australia 

Please go through the below link carefully:

https://www.naati.com.au/other-information/ccl-testing/


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

can we get a visitors visa & sit for the exam


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

venureddy said:


> can we get a visitors visa & sit for the exam


Yes apply for a 600 visitor Visa and you will get it maximum within 20 days.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venureddy said:


> can we get a visitors visa & sit for the exam


Apply under tourist visa business option
Show NAATi exam date as evidence

Cheers


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

Does anyone have any NAATI CCL Hindi prep material that they are willing to share?


----------



## warwarking (May 24, 2020)

I would like to ask a question regarding the NAATI CCL test. after I pass the exam, where should I upload it: with engineers Australia for the MSA application? or in my immiaccount after getting the letter of skills assessment from EA?

Regards


----------

